# Sebastian inlet.. missed another tarpon..



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Went to the Sebastian inlet last night and hook another tarpon. It was great but still not even close to landing them. One run and lost all with first leap. Any advise??

This was in the local paper...


Walter Eager: Sebastian Inlet is almost back to normal

_Tarpon are in Sebastian Inlet, plus sharks, big redfish and big jacks, mostly in the afternoon on an outgoing tide.

Best plugs to use here, according to Capt. Terry Parsons, "are heavy 3-ounce jigs, big spoons or big plugs. I had five tarpon jump off before I caught one. I used a Super Strike on a redfish. It came up to hit the plug. There have been flounders, bluefish, black drum, snook and Spanish mackerel caught off the north jetty. All but snook were caught off the far east end. Most of the snook were caught as the angler floated the live bait off the jetty on tides." 

Bluefish are caught off both jetties on either Pencil Poppers or or shiny spinner lures. 

Although there has been rain and wind, the surf fishing has been good. The redfish continue to hit in the surf that is shallow. This is where Parsons caught his state record so many years ago, except he caught that fish with a long cast. 

This time the angler doesn't have to cast far. The fish are right in front of him. Also there are pompano, whiting, snook and you-name-it in the surf. 

The story at Fort Pierce is excellent. There are snook, better at night, round the North and South bridges. Clint Walker suggests that "the anglers troll for the most successful lure, a Kapala Super Shad." He also says that snook are in the Turning Basin on Intracoastal tides. 

Pompano are in the river at Harbor Branch channel. The South jetty at Fort Pierce is giving up sheepshead and black drum. The bottom fishing offshore is good now, with colder weather and the threat of hurricanes gone. _


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*hooked tarpon on*

Hooked tarpon on 3oz jig with 6 inch plastic mullet threaded on. Have been getting plastic mullet back banged up or ripped off, but can not keep the tarpon hooked.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*I have suffered the same fate*

Hello VICIII
I have have had similar issues in the past.
One thing was my rod tip was a little flimsey so I could not sink the hook deep enough to hold after the first jump and with the slack from the fish returning to the water it would pull out as the line got tight again.

Another was I was pumping the rod as I reeled to fast allowing slack on the return of the rod down at which time the jig would pull or fall out.

As to getting it back beat up, this may not be Tarpon, but big Jacks or a type of fish that likes to mouth the bait and carry it or it could be tarpon maybe give it to him for a little longer.

If the problem is loseing everything:
I found that Mono leader under 40 lb test did not hold long enough for me to get the 75lb plus Tarpon Beat, with the amount of presure that you must apply, and in my opinnion it is beating him in those first minutes are most important when fishing from a structure it is not like a boat where you can chase them down. "The Fight may still last a while, he just doe's not have the intial power.
I hope this helps, the Boatless fisherman


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Man, I want to go down there to catch something. I think I'm tied up for the weekend and I know next weekend is moving day. Maybe Friday, I got to catch one of those big flounder.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*got there late afternoon*

More big over slot reds taken...
Was a neat site to see that many reds hooked up at once. 
Had one hit but nothing landed. 
Fish seemed to like 3oz buck tails. Every color was working.
Bite tailed off by 4:45 when tied slowed.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm thinking of coming down Mon. and Tues. as the tarpon have left North Fla.
Do you still have a mullet run going on down there and were you on the north or south side of the inlet. TIA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Seems like....*

Ya got a regular hot spot going on there. !!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Bait fish*

You will see schools of bait fish comming in and out near jetties but a "fall run" seems like it is done.
What seems to be working is 3oz jig head with buck tail, 3oz huge silver spoon with single hook, "hand picked" shrimp on snook rig, and mullet rigged the same way as shrimp. All seem to work for big reds on out going tide. Cast as long as you can from north pier to center or farther in to channel. Follow the cast jigging and walk down till end and reel in.
From what I hear less rocks and lure takers are at end of pier. At the end of the pier there is a box where it widens and that is where the rocks "stop" all the way out. Of course I lost a jig last time in the safe zone but it is a lot less snaggs...


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

One more thing before I start to pack up. I'll bring a spinning reel for tossing lures, do the locals get upset if you use power pro or schould I change over to mono. TIA


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

I've seen a lot of Power Pro used, including myself. I've never had any problems with it vs other anglers.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Never heard of a problem using pp*

I use it and no one has said anything about it. Why would they care??


----------

